# Colorado Medicaid



## cleanclaims (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know where you could get information on whether or not you can bill Colorado Medicaid patients for non-covered services?  I was told by the Medicaid provider services that you need a waiver first but they tell me it isn't in writing anywhere.  I don't believe that. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rizeninme (Jan 27, 2011)

In Texas, it is written in our Provider Manual which is available on our Texas Medicaid website. I have worked in several states and have never seen a Medicaid program that allows billing for non-covered services without a waiver, and some do not not even allow waivers.

I would try calling the provider services or provider education department to see if they can give you the info in writing. Also, there might be a local provider representative for your region that could give you the info in writing as well.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try this website:
http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/HCPF/HCPF/1197969485906
Its the Colorado Medicaid site it has alot of information for providers.


----------



## djohns (Jan 28, 2011)

I have not seen a waiver and in the provider workshops have been told Medicaid patients cannot billed for noncovered services.  I have not found it in writing either


----------



## molivier (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/HCPF/HCPF/1201542320888


Try the General Provider information link and look at page 19.....it tells you when you can bill the patient.

Hope this helps

Michele


----------

